# Anyone successfully got rid of ring worm.....



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

And kept it away?

Picked it up years ago rolling on the mats in cages, I know I know no rash guard my fault. Haven't been in or on one for a few years and today it's back. Every time I get rid it comes back! So has anyone got rid for good?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

and to think i let you touch my car :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> and to think i let you touch my car :lol:


Ahh dude you easily caught it stood next to me :wave:


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Rolling on the mats in cages ? Sounds like your impersonating an animal there matey, sorry though, cant help, never had it but imagine your doc would be the best port of call ?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Eeeeuugh, bet you have a scratchy ****.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Why dont you go to the Dr's???

ewwwwwweeee! (sorry)


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lol you guys. Been to the doc and it's still came back, it's a bit like athletes foot for those who don't actually know :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Lol you guys. Been to the doc and it's still came back, it's a bit like athletes foot for those who don't actually know :thumb:


Yeah, some people still think its a worm :lol::lol:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Rolling on mats in cages ?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Yeah, some people still think its a worm :lol::lol:


Is it a rash on your ring piece then? I really don't wanna Google it lol

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

hoikey said:


> Is it a rash on your ring piece then? I really don't wanna Google it lol
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

hoikey said:


> Is it a rash on your ring piece then? I really don't wanna Google it lol
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Google it ya wimp, it'll be work safe, honest.....


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

neilos said:


> Google it ya wimp, it'll be work safe, honest.....


I'm not at work but I still don't wanna Google it lol. Someone else do it and give me a bit of a description of what you see lol

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Try this description, and see if it gives you any more confidence...

"Ringworm is caused by a fungus that grows on the skin. Once the fungus is established, it spreads out in rings. The centre of the ring may clear up, while a new ring of infection develops at the edge of the old ring."

I'm still intrigued on the 'mats' and 'cages' part


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Lol you guys. Been to the doc and it's still came back, it's a bit like athletes foot for those who don't actually know :thumb:


I know its a fungi...still ikky and gross!

You need a lesson in personal hygine mate LOL


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

You get huge scabby lumps on your man bits then if not treated your pecker ends up dropping off


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

stangalang said:


> And kept it away?
> 
> Picked it up years ago rolling on the mats in cages, I know I know no rash guard my fault. Haven't been in or on one for a few years and today it's back. Every time I get rid it comes back! So has anyone got rid for good?


Im by no means medically qualified by any stretch of the imagination, but i would suggest you cease this activity...



> *rolling on the mats in cages*


Seriously W T F is that about?

and then go back to the docs and demand some more intensive treatment.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

For the 'intrigued' by pictures type :


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah right. I thought it was something wrong with your ring lol 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

hoikey said:


> Ah right. *I thought it was something wrong with your ring* lol
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


....or maybe his worm


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> ....or maybe his worm


Or maybe his ring and someone else's worm :O

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

People have had a lot of success with tea tree oil, it is an antifungal and safe to slap on all over. You will probably need to top it up several times a day but it should sort it out.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

empsburna said:


> People have had a lot of success with tea tree oil, it is an antifungal and safe to slap on all over. You will probably need to top it up several times a day but it should sort it out.


^ another 'natural' remedy/assistance is "Strengthen your immune system with a healthy diet, including dark-skinned fruits and leafy green vegetables, proteins and whole grains."


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

dixon75 said:


> Seriously W T F is that about?
> 
> and then go back to the docs and demand some more intensive treatment.


Doctors? I think he needs to go to the Vet 

Bad Stangalang, go clean ya cage out! :buffer:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

hoikey said:


> Or maybe his ring and someone else's worm :O
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


From health, fitness & grooming right into the GC


----------



## Kaz (Apr 19, 2006)

Canesten cream, morning and evening - keep applying it twice daily even once it's gone down for a further two weeks, should clear it up and stop it coming back.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> For the 'intrigued' by pictures type :


Love bites - simples :thumb:


----------



## QUIRKYGTI (May 23, 2011)

I got it a few years back from a horses lips on the back of my neck didn't know what it was or how it come but mega itchy next thing I had it up my nose where I'd obv been picking it lol, found out it was ringworm got cream or whatever treatment it was but it never come back 

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.770223,-2.590218


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Ewww do not want.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

:lol: I love this forum. Cheers for the replies. Let me be honest though, A it's nothing like the picture, I have 2 5 to 10 mm marks on my left arm. When I had it last time it was the same arm but 1 on my tricep and 1 on my forearm but a little bigger. B I tried the vets all joking aside as I thought it might affect my dogs but he said if it came from them they would display it first and worse so not to worry. That was when we figured out it was from the mats when fighting and training. C I have tried both t tea tree and canisten but perhaps stopped using them too early. Will start again. 

Thanks for the replies, serious or not :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

only one thing left to do matt

a bloody good stoning is the only cure !









:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

silverback said:


> only one thing left to do matt
> 
> a bloody good stoning is the only cure !
> 
> ...


Have you tried.... the COMFY CHAIR?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

If the tea tree and canisten don't work, here's another 'alternative'...

There are several home remedies to treat ringworm on the body and face.

Some of them are:

Soak a cloth or paper towel with natural apple cider vinegar and apply it on the ringworm for about 15 minutes, several times a day.
Raw papaya is also good for treating ringworm. Rub some slices of papaya on the ringworm patches. A paste made of dried papaya seeds can also be applied on the ringworm patches.
Mustard Seeds are also good. A paste of mustard seeds should be applied over the patches after afte washing the skin with hot water.
Butea Seeds can also be used for treating ringworm. Make a paste of Butea Seeds and mix with a little lime juice. Apply the paste to the affected skin.
Cassia Leaves are known to eliminate the pain and swelling associated with ringworm. The juice of cassia leaves or a paste can be applied to the patches.
The leaves of holy basil are also useful for treating ringworm. Extract the juice and apply on the patches.
Take 1-2 pieces of garlic and mash them in an small sheet of aluminum foil. Take the sheet with mashed garlic and apply it on the ringworm. Do this two times a day. It might sting, but the ringworm will be gone in less than a week.
Turmeric is also very effective for ringworm. Apply the juice of raw turmeric to the infected parts. And you can even take a mixture of turmeric juice and honey orally.
Raw vegetable juices, like carrot juice ( 300 ml) mixed with spinach juice (200 ml), taken internally is also beneficial for ringworm.
You can also use sea salts to dry up the ringworm patches. Buy some bath salt from a drug store, which has high concentration of sea salt in it. Wet the infected parts and apply the sea salt scrub directly to the ringworm. There is mild tingling, but it wont irritate a lot. Leave the salt for about 25-30 minutes and then wash off. Re-apply it after some time. Mist the infected part with water to moisten the skin and re-wet the salt. Ringworm will be gone in a few days.
You can also apply Iodine on the ring worm. Apply it for a few days till the ringworm is gone.
Grapefruit Seed Extract (GSE) is also very good for treating ringworm. It is not very costly and usually comes with 50% glycerol, which is good for all kinds of skin problems such as acne, dandruff and other fungal infections. Rub some extract on the patches, and put a band aid over it. Full strength extract of grapefruit will irritate the skin slightly, but is a quick remedy for getting rid of ringworm.
Frequently rub some vinegar onto the skin if you have ringworm re-occuring from time to time. Or take a penny and soak it in vinegar until crystals begin to form. Take the penny and band aid it to the ringworm for 2 days. The ring worm will be gone.
Juice of fig leaf is also effective for treating ringworm. Break a leaf and rub the white juice on the ringworm and around it. Repeat the procedure until it is gone.
Take some Green walnuts. and cut open them. Rub the juice on the affected area.
Tea tree oil also works wonders for ringworm. Apply a few drops of tea tree oil to the affected region every day. If it itches, mix a few drops of tea tree oil with some mild oil like coconut or olive oil and apply.
You can also use Myrrh Essential Oil, Peppermint Essential Oil, Geranium Essential Oil or Lavender Essential Oil. The most commonly used oils for children are tea tree and lavender. Never use peppermint oil on kids. For babies up to 12 months, mix a drop of Lavender Essential Oil in a teaspoon of Jojoba Carrier Oil and apply on skin.

If that ain't worked, amputation is the next step   :thumb:


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

^^the only problem is Jamie Oliver chasing you round to try and eat you or flof you to school kids!

Good, and probably delicious advice there!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Have you tried clean sex with a dirty woman? :thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

As far as I can see you have 2 options. 

1 go to the quacks

2 find someone with a gun


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got this image of Jim Carrey walking up to some baseball players saying 'hey ring worm' for some reason.


----------



## dan72 (Apr 3, 2008)

As soon as you get an itch that won't go away apply an anti fungle cream to the area and it should stop it before the circle gets bigger. It is very difficult to get rid of and can come back many years later for no apparent reason.


----------

